
Lab-made? CoV2 genealogy through the lens of gain-of-function research - dificilis
https://medium.com/@yurideigin/lab-made-cov2-genealogy-through-the-lens-of-gain-of-function-research-f96dd7413748
======
jboggan
That was a fantastic read. It doesn't prove that it was lab-made, but I think
it soundly rejects current arguments that it is a natural recombination. It
also is a wonderful explanation of the furin cleavage site and why that is
such a key mutation for amplifying the virus' infectiousness.

~~~
redis_mlc
> It doesn't prove that it was lab-made

It does prove they were doing SARS research. Just great.

